

D3 3.0 released - mbostock
https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/3.0

======
Zikes
I just started a new job in July, and in one of my first projects I learned
and applied D3 to create a series of interactive charts for a massive dataset
my office had recently received.

After presenting, my boss, his boss, and his boss all came by my desk to
express how impressed they were with the work, and a couple of weeks later I
received an Associate of the Quarter award, which I directly attribute to what
I was able to do using D3.

I'm very grateful for all the work you've done on this Mike, and I look
forward to exploring all of the new features in this latest release.

~~~
Gmo
I would like to second this. I also did a project using d3 this year, and
everybody I've shown it to has been really impressed, especially in
"management".

It took a bit of investment from my side (i.e. I did not book all the hours)
but I knew that the return on it would be awesome, and it is. And that's even
though I hadn't made a single line of javascript for over 10 years.

So thank you mbostock !

------
briandoll
D3 is beautiful and accessible, but more importantly I think it re-frames our
approach to visualizing data, rather than jamming data into pre-made charts.

The D3 wiki documentation is incredible. I've been meaning to do this for a
while, but I'm going to read through the docs over the holidays.

You can check out the wiki and browse it locally:
<https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/_access>

~~~
mbostock
Thanks! I'm still writing some documentation for the new methods in 3.0
(particularly d3.geo.projection and d3.xhr), so please `git pull` periodically
to check for updates.

------
OliverM
I love the great taste D3 displays in its design. Some real thought has been
given to how the user interacts with the library and the conventions he or she
needs to convert data to graphics. Fantastic stuff.

------
joey_muller
Thank you, Mike, for continuing to push ahead with D3. It's nice to see so
many folks are using -- and benefiting from -- it!

------
ndefinite
The mapping plugins are truly impressive but, personally, I'm looking forward
to making use of the hexbin plugin and testing out the new transition
chaining.

As always, nice work!

~~~
NelsonMinar
I did a quickie hexbin / d3.geo map of my Twitter archive, was very easy and
nice quick results. Being able to try out various projections and have
everything else just work was a really nice experience.

------
shaydoc
D3 is so good, the work of mbostock is quite brilliant, I am just starting out
with d3 but I hope to really do some good stuff with it over the coming year
and beyond!

------
indubitably
The best thing about d3, to me, is that it feels so natural on the web. It's
really built with standards, instead of against them.

Thanks to the d3 community and especially to Mike for making an awesome tool
and working hard to make the documentation useful.

------
dirtyaura
Great work Mike, chained transitions is super important for fine tuning the
user experience and it's nice to have better support for requests, although we
use jQuery for them at the moment.

------
zjonsson
This is fantastic Mike! Thank you.

------
dr_win
a masterpiece!

